# Printing doesn't work (hl-2035 usb)



## naguz (Oct 28, 2010)

So after moving and using the printer attached directly to another computer, it was time to connect it to the server again.

That proved to be difficult.

Im using cups, and it will stay at "processing job" until it finally says "Processing - "Printer busy; will retry in 10 seconds..."" Now, I don't know what else to do.

I know that on archlinux the ulpt0 devie messes things up with newer versions of cups. But if that was the problem, I think I shouldn't even be able to see it in cups? At least that was the case on my laptop. Cups does see it, and I can add it and set it up just fine. It just won't print anything.

I have
cups-base-1.4.4
The gutenprint Brother HL 2060 driver which has worked for me before

/etc/devfs.rules:        

```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
```


```
[root@osserver ~]# ls -l /dev/unlpt0 
crw-rw----  1 root  cups    0, 111 Oct 28 22:45 /dev/unlpt0
```

dmesg says:
	
	



```
ugen0.2: <Brother> at usbus0
ulpt0: <Brother HL-2030 series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
```

I have also tried the 
	
	



```
add path 'usb/X.Y.Z' mode 0660 group cups
```
 as mentioned in the handbook, but it is NOT much help at this point. I have ugen0.2, but I need X.Y. AND Z. One would think mentioning where I'm supposed to get that third magic number from (I only have 0 and 2). I have tried 0.2.0, but it did not help at all. I'm sort of thinking ulpt0 would anyways lock the device from being controlled directly from cups. Cups is by the way listing the printer as currently connected to /dev/ulpt0

Edit: (well sort of): After reinstalling cups, it now says the job is completed after printing a test page, but the printer doesn't print anything or react at all.

Well, at least I have gotten somewhere. No idea if it is in the right direction though...
Pastebin cups error log Someone might see what's going wrong from there. I can't. Any help appreciated

Edit: wow, with the PPD from openprinting, it suddenly works again (before, it only complained about some files missing. It does NOT print correctly, though, will play around with the options a bit. The printed page is too far to the right on the physical page.

OK, I can not get a perfect result with any ppd availible.

Is it possible to send raw data to the printer? I have a laptop with linux and drivers in placw, and my girlfdriend's laptop with windows also have the drivers in place. Is it possible to use cups on my server to just facilitate the connection, so I can use the drivers on the other computers when I print from them?

Edit yet again : After trying a few different ppd-s I now can't even get it to work with the HL1250 that worked previously. 
	
	



```
Processing - "Printer busy; will retry in 10 seconds..."
```
 There must be something really wrong with my setup somewhere without me seeing it. Nee to go to bed now before I start pulling all my hair out of my scalp.


----------

